# Vendor and Contributor subscription



## BlacKat Guitars (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi,
I bought Contributor subscription and now found out that there is new plan for Vendor so I bought this one too, but I still show up as contributor, so there's probably some conflict... Can this be changed?


----------



## Alex (Nov 23, 2012)

Hello, please check your PM.

Thanks.


----------

